

AT&T gives some iPhone 3G owners a break on iPhone 3G S price. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/06/17/att-gives-some-iphone-3g-owners-a-break/

======
snewe
Original story:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/att-to-offer-
iphone-3g-owners...](http://www.businessinsider.com/att-to-offer-
iphone-3g-owners-cheaper-upgrade-to-3g-s-2009-6)

